# $10 per week Uber Mobile Subscription Fee



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I just got an e-mail from Uber that they are going to start charging partners $10 a week for the phone. It says they welcome feedback- Im sure they will be getting plenty.

They are also charging the passengers an extra $1 for a safety fee. Of which uberx drivers get $0 and livery members get 80 cents of.


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Just got this e-mail. This is complete and total bullshit. Wow. Not that $10/month is a lot, but that absolutely needs to be absorbed into the "Cost of Doing Business" by Uber.


----------



## steveO (Apr 10, 2014)

It's $10 a week! It's the entire cost of a data plan. They must be getting a bulk discount. They are "working hard to increase our earnings. " Do they mean by lowering the fares for customers?! That is bullshit dp3 you hit the nail on the head. They are going to MAKE money on this deal it would seem. Lucky I haven't gotten that e-mail, but if they really impose that on me I will consider throwing in the towel for sure.


----------



## leelee (Apr 9, 2014)

Greed, greed, greed...I'm sure there will be more of this "little surprises" to help earn them more coin. $40 a month is alot for a phone that can only be used for work. Aren't corporate phones usually paid by the corporation as part of "Cost of Doing Business".


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh no. Is this real? I haven't gotten a e-mail. Looks like it's real fine print material. I don't think the $1 safety fee is going to bother drivers, but $40 a month for the phone. Ouch. I suspect they will be getting some phones back shortly. I think they will definitely be making money on this deal if it holds. I can't imagine they have 1000 phones in a city and they pay $40 a month to run 1 application. I think the application needs improvement so it can run on the drivers personal phone. There is another thread about how sidecar and lyft applications run fine on one phone. It is a hassle to have 2 phones going and to be expected to use your personal phone for GPS and communicating with the customer. 

It will be interesting to see how this pans out, I really don't think Uber can get away with this. And I really don't think they need to financially. Perhaps stop giving so much incentive to be a new driver. I'm sure the problem exists that everyone signs up for $300 bonus does 50 rides and essentially quits. The thing being that there is no reason to really "quit", so the data plan continues.


----------



## leelee (Apr 9, 2014)

One idea is possibly they should impose some type minimum of driving for the phone instead??? Or at least offer that option for the drivers that support the company and not onees that "quit" but don't actually "quit" (or work wayyy less) as their is no incentive for them to give the phone back except for the deposit.


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

What deposit?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

They took a $100 deposit for the phone out of my first two paychecks. Not yours dp3?


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Negative. Never. As far as I know, this is my phone now


----------



## Diesel (Apr 11, 2014)

I never had a deposit taken out and yea. $40/ month is way too high.


----------



## leelee (Apr 9, 2014)

Where are you from Dp3?


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

I live in San Diego.


----------



## UberXNash (Apr 15, 2014)

In Nashville we had (1) $50 deposit fees taken out from our first (2) checks.


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

No e-mail about the phone charge in Denver. YET. Wow, I can't believe it though. I saw it on Facebook too, so I'm guessing it is indeed true. I like leelees idea of waiving the charge for drivers that earn a certain level of fares for the week. I also think its funny that they talk about it weekly, I suppose the pay is weekly, but everyone talks about phone bills monthly. It's hard to stomach that the 20% isn't enough having read those profit numbers from awhile ago. I think they need to curtail their driver signups a bit and start rewarding drivers who are consistent and have good ratings. I'm sure a lot of these issues will settle over time, but they should be more considerate of those who are making this company go for now.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I was just sitting here thinking how many drivers in SD must have opened their email today and felt like throwing their uber phone into the pavement. They really slid the info into the email as a sidenote:

hey btw, we will be coolecting a new $40 a month from you. We are striving to make things better for you. 

Those who noticed Im sure all replied (by email) but from a drivers standpoint I still feel so small. I know I will get a form letter reply. I barely know anyone personally that drives for Uber. My only interaction with the company face to face was picking up the phone. Does it have to be so governmentesque? I feel like without saying it their general attitude towards drivers is - if you don't want to do it, somebody else will. But what if we all knew they had that attitude and as a group we could say hey:

We are your workforce. If you want us to continue to to provide the quality of service that creates your reputation, then you need to treat us as people. What if we collectively came up with form letter replies to Ubers policies? 

Maybe Im going out on a rant here, ive been provoked by an email. The reality is I know we all see so much promise in this company. That we want to be a part of it. It is that passion that can turn around into angst at detrimental change. 

Thank you for creating this forum, because we are uber people, and we deserve to be treated as such.


----------



## Nyrick (Apr 10, 2014)

We pay $10 for the phone every week in NYC. Guess when something is always one way it doesn't matter as much. I can see how the change could feel like a low blow.


----------



## peanutbutter (Apr 10, 2014)

there goes one night out at the bars a month for me... ****ers!


----------



## wutang (Apr 11, 2014)

i got the e-mail in Pittsburgh. yuck.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

We got hit with a $200 deposit when we signed up in Sydney. No ongoing fees. This is for Uber Black - the same as Your "Livery" cars. 

I wonder if you turned up with your own iPhone and asked if their driver App be loaded on it to save the fee, would they consider it? A used 4s can't be too pricey.


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

I think that is part of the argument against it Sydney. As of now Uber will not allow you run their ap on your own phone. Considering most drivers use their personal phones for GPS for uber you essentially have to have two data plans. And of course I'm sure a lot of people have another home internet service. It will be nice when they have free global WIFI!!!! HAHA


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I got the e-mail. I already replied and they confirmed that they will not allow you to run their ap on your personal phone. I knew that was the case, but I too wanted to point out that I already have a data plan on my personal phone and that paying for a second one is unreasonable. Global WIFI, that would be nice. Free? I doubt it. Cancer causing? Probably.


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

Seattle didn't get the e-mail regarding the $40/month phone fee. When I signed on it was a $300 deposit for the phone. Seattle did get the Safety fee letter and the return to 20% fee. Sorry Uber but 20% is simply too high, drivers are footing the full costs of the car and risks, fuel costs have increased in the last few months, so in reality driver pay is going down. The line about drivers doing more trips per hour makes me a little crazy. You can physically only do so many trips per hour and that number varies from city to city. In Seattle drive time between different area is can be far, ETAs can also run 10 minutes or more at times. When drivers feel they are starting to take too large a hit all you will have is new drivers with 100% turn over.


----------



## TheSheibs (Apr 17, 2014)

I wonder if that is for Uber taxi, Uber black, and Uber SUV. I am an Uberx and have not seen any email.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> View attachment 15
> 
> 
> I just got an e-mail from Uber that they are going to start charging partners $10 a week for the phone. It says they welcome feedback- Im sure they will be getting plenty.
> ...


Got the email but reinstating the 20% commission plus $1 saftey...LOL


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Hah I was hoping for tips, here's a tip "we will pay you whatever we want, whenever we want".


----------



## blair (Apr 10, 2014)

they could at least take the $40 off the top before they get their cut right?


----------



## blair (Apr 10, 2014)

RedMagnolia said:


> Seattle didn't get the e-mail regarding the $40/month phone fee. When I signed on it was a $300 deposit for the phone. Seattle did get the Safety fee letter and the return to 20% fee. Sorry Uber but 20% is simply too high, drivers are footing the full costs of the car and risks, fuel costs have increased in the last few months, so in reality driver pay is going down. The line about drivers doing more trips per hour makes me a little crazy. You can physically only do so many trips per hour and that number varies from city to city. In Seattle drive time between different area is can be far, ETAs can also run 10 minutes or more at times. When drivers feel they are starting to take too large a hit all you will have is new drivers with 100% turn over.


$300 deposit for the phone?! did they give you the 5?


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

blair said:


> they could at least take the $40 off the top before they get their cut right?


This sucks! I'm driver from Napa and slow as a snail here and I barely make anything so to top off of charges n more charges is a bit too mch


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

remy said:


> This sucks! I'm driver from Napa and slow as a snail here and I barely make anything so to top off of charges n more charges is a bit too mch


Btw....UBER ON! LOL


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

blair said:


> $300 deposit for the phone?! did they give you the 5?


No they didn't give us iphone 5 :-(

I wrote to the office here in Seattle to ask about the carrier charges here is the reply I received, so I guess at some point in time we can all expect to start getting charged. Really sucks because I only drive around 10-15 hours per weeks. I don't buy that Uber is not getting a deep discount from their carriers. Here in Seattle they use Verizon. They have to be making money off that charge and if they claim no, then show me the papers.

*Melissa* (Uber)

Apr 18 09:21

That data fee is currently charged to all Uber Black Car partners in Seattle, and yes, it is possible that it will be extended to uberX at some point in the future.

Best regards,
Melissa

Uber Seattle


----------



## Zeke (Apr 19, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> View attachment 15
> 
> 
> I just got an e-mail from Uber that they are going to start charging partners $10 a week for the phone. It says they welcome feedback- Im sure they will be getting plenty.
> ...


San Diego here. I've been trying to reach outto other drives on FB about this. I got the email and replied right away expressing my disagreement to this arbitrary fee for a crippled phone I did not ask for. Their response? Take it or leave it. Should we try to find a way to see how many of us can either email back or even show up at offices to show them we have the final saying? After all, it is our cars, gas, time, etc that is being invested.


----------



## Zeke (Apr 19, 2014)

I should charge them for making me use my txt messages, calls and GPS!!

Right?


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yep, seems pretty shady that UBER will redirect calls and text to our personal phone while $10 a week for data plan will be charged to drivers aka..partners?

Still have to buy bottle of water and menthos?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The way I see it UBER is a hugely resourced outfit who are doing business their way. They start off providing decent returns to drivers, but as a market/ area matures with slower growth and fewer new riders their startup subsidies start to dry up (we got a $250 bonus just to complete 20 jobs between 5 pm Thursday and midnight Easter I got the 20 jobs in 2 days in about 15hrs driving). That sort of handout can't go on for ever. Any cost to UBER will be reviewed and management will see if they can stop or get the driver or rider to cover it - it's just business. Squeeze and keep squeezing the workforce till there are rivers of blood, then pull back a bit. They don't know how far they can push till there are bodies on the ground (identified by iPhones being handed back). It's new to them as well, and we are part of the experiment.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Zeke said:


> San Diego here. I've been trying to reach outto other drives on FB about this. I got the email and replied right away expressing my disagreement to this arbitrary fee for a crippled phone I did not ask for. Their response? Take it or leave it. Should we try to find a way to see how many of us can either email back or even show up at offices to show them we have the final saying? After all, it is our cars, gas, time, etc that is being invested.


Unfortunately Zeke, it's their business, so they make the rules..


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

I have over 1,000 ride s in 6 months with uber with a 4.72 they charge me $40 a month for the phone.. I'm done.. they keep making it more money to work for them.. 20% drop in price but still taking 20% commission In phoenix... they told me it was temporary.. 3 months later same price.. their is no partner with uber.. it's bullshit they pay a $500 sign on bonus to a new driver.. where is my $500 bonus for working so hard.. All they care about is new riders and drivers.. as we the drivers now foot the cost.. Uber On folks..


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

I read they got a lot of feedback on the mobile subscription and are waiving it for valued partners at least in some cities. I have to imagine that includes you myuber?


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone here get the $10 fee waived? I sure haven't.


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

Just checked my last statement... no $10 phone fee for me yet.. from what I read online is that drivers might not see it on there statements intell may 5th


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

Zeke said:


> I should charge them for making me use my txt messages, calls and GPS!!
> 
> Right?


Yea I'll make up an invoice in excel that we can send to them for the mobile use fee!


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

Just got email back from uber.. they said every uber driver within the u.s will be charged the $10 a week for the phone. As soon as they charge me for the phone.. i will turn the phone in.. With gas going up 10% and with 20% lower rates.. now $40 a month for a phone you only use for the uber app.. I also believe The reason uber has not been turning on surge pricing in phoenix is because of HB2262 bill. In the last 3 weeks all my cancellations have $0.. I believe that waving the cancellation fee. I believe there doing this for support for bill SB2262. Don't want make the riders mad. They need the support for bill SB2262.. All at the expense Of there drivers..


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Not cool! Lets see how many drivers turn their phones in SF when that happens.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

We got the same notice here in Tucson Arizona! I have to admit it was a surprise to me! $40.00 a month?. I guess or should I say hope they drop the data fee


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I already pay for a data plan and on a phone I can call home on is handy!. I wonder if UBER will fix their phone so client's can call me that would be nice.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

Saw this posting on reddit with some thoughts on the $10 mobile subscription fee. Clever..



http://imgur.com/5cn5s


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

20% commission+$40 a month+rising gas cost+car maintance+daily car cleaning+$5 fares from shitty riders=longer working time and ending up working for nothing. Give me some UBERLOVE!


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

myuber said:


> As soon as they charge me for the phone.. i will turn the phone in..


Me too, although I won't wait to be charged. It's the only way to make the point. I've tried email, but all I got was a canned response that said take it or leave it. Too bad, they had a nice thing going, but it's looking more and more like a classic "smash & grab". The thing is I actually liked driving for Uber, and my riders liked me, but this whole thing is going downhill for the drivers so I'm cutting my losses and getting out now.

They say they're going to start charging on the 5th of May. I plan to turn mine in before that. I figure the way this company is run, they'll grab $10 from everybody who turns in their phone on the 5th by saying some version of "We told you we'd start charging on the 5th and it's the 5th. You've had the phone all day today before you came here to turn it in. But don't worry, we won't charge you after this."


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope the fee is dropped soon! this is so upsetting I just cant see straight any more


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

John said:


> I hope the fee is dropped soon! this is so upsetting I just cant see straight any more


Never gonna happen John! And please UBER wants you to use your UBEREYESIGHT...look the other way. LOL


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Gasoline Prices Rise As U.S. Refineries Send More Fuel Overseas! http://www.npr.org/2014/04/25/30684...ise-as-u-s-refineries-send-more-fuel-overseas


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I hear there will be a big sale on UBER phones at the corporate office. LOL


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

I have an old phone, and although I no longer have phone service on it I'm still able to use the gps, internet service, and the other apps; for example, I have a google number and I still receive and send text on it because of the internet service is still active. I say this because I wonder if Uber actual pays an active subscription fee to a mobile phone company. If any of you have an old Iphone or any other smartphone not in service you will see you still have access to the internet (not wi-fi either), and the apps still work.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Uber phn says verizon so assuming that they do but its all business acct and im sure they not paying much since its only the app thats working. I could be wrong since im not uber employee nor partner


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Install the driver app on my regular cell phone and you could keep drivers happy


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Install the driver app on my regular cell phone and you could keep drivers working


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

*JohnNew Member *
Install the driver app on my regular cell phone and you could keep clients happy.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Happy clients = more rides and more income for UBER please drop the fee


----------



## SPQR (Apr 28, 2014)

It's just a month that I started driving for uber and I haven't received any email yet for the $ 10.00 a week for the phone. I think I'll return the phone is they ask me the money. I don't think it's worth continuing driving considering the high commission they take, the phone, taxes, maintenance and the likes. However I got an idea but all the drivers should be involved. As a form of protest we, all of us, all the uber drivers, should keep the phone off for a whole day. Can you imagine that? Can you think about the consequences for uber? Tons and tons of money lost, not a big impact for us just some tens of dollars (before taxes and expenses) less. Uber is nothing without us and they treat us like a s**t. Do you like the idea?


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Awesome to make a statement but you know what? Some won't do it cuz they scared. (No balls to stand up) Seattle drivers are doin it but if we all protest im sure some drivers will have a field day on request.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

If you haven't recv the email guess wat? You will soon. Now give me some UBERLOVE ON! LOL!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Hard to organize drivers across states and across oceans. Theres at least 50k Uber Drivers. You would have a hard time at this point organizing 5% for a protest. Hopefully more drivers will join sites like UP and we can come together for our voice to be heard.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

Divide and conquer is a classic management tactic


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/84168756/?autoplay=true


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

This Is Why We Can't Have Nice Things: Uber And Lyft Drivers Being Arrested! http://www.forbes.com/sites/timwors...-things-uber-and-lyft-drivers-being-arrested/


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

John. I know your visiion isn't the best, but your posts are very misplaced. Check out the topics of the threads that you reply to... Are any mods overseeing this?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

After 2 strokes I am lucky to even see myself in the mirror!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

The transaction costs they levy on users will have to come down over time; that's a given. Therefore, they'll have to grow their user bases enough to compensate for the narrower margins. If they can find a way to support their present valuations while taking an ever-thinner slice of each transaction, they just may be able to satisfy their investors _and_ stay competitive - even against new rivals whose costs of capital approach zero. (but, what do I know about it?)


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

I still haven't gotten this e-mail (here in LA). Does anyone know what cities it applies to?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> I still haven't gotten this e-mail (here in LA). Does anyone know what cities it applies to?


I got the email in April before Coachella started, but it hasn't kicked in yet.... Yet


----------

